# Đại lý chuyên thi công máy lạnh Multi cho thiết kế chung cư giá rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (29/10/20)

*Vì sao thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư là hiệu quả nhất?*




Chung cư là một không gian sống lý tưởng thích hợp cho những người yêu thích sự riêng tư, thoải mái… Thế nhưng, một yếu điểm lớn nhất của chung cư đó chính là sự hạn hẹp về mặt diện tích ban công và tường ngoài – vị trí để lắp đặt dàn nóng. Vì vậy, máy lạnh multi ra đời và được xem như giải pháp hiệu quả nhất cho nơi không gian này.





Tin nên xem: Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất











_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng kết nối tối đa 5 dàn lạnh khác nhau_




*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ LÀ HIỆU QUẢ NHẤT?*



*Trước hết cần hiểu, chung cư là một không gian có đặc điểm như thế nào?*





Đặc điểm của hầu hết các căn hộ chung cư là diện tích ban công khá hẹp mà lại có quá nhiều gian phòng cần làm mát => việc lắp đặt máy lạnh cục bộ (1 nóng 1 lạnh) không chỉ gây mất mỹ quan ngoại thất, mà đôi khi còn gây khó khăn cho việc tỏa nhiệt của dàn nóng, dẫn đến hiệu quả làm lạnh bị sụt giảm
Đặc trưng của căn hộ chung cư là không gian được bố trí trên một sàn duy nhất nên khoảng cách giữa các phòng chức năng khá gần nhau à nếu lựa chọn sai công suất: Lắp đặt máy lạnh công suất nhỏ cho căn phòng diện tích lớn, thiết bị phải hoạt động quá tải. Ngược lại, máy công suất quá lớn đặt trong phòng nhỏ lại gây lãng phí điện năng không cần thiết.




=> Vì thế, giải pháp của các căn hộ chung cư này chính là một hệ thống máy lạnh multi, có thể lắp đặt được cho nhiều không gian cũng một lúc mà chỉ mất hoặc 1 hoặc 2 dàn nóng đặt ngoài trời. Bên cạnh đó, hệ thống vẫn làm mát được cho toàn bộ khu vực trong nhà mà vẫn tạo ra được vẻ thẩm mỹ hoàn hảo.











_Dàn lạnh multi đa dạng: treo tường, âm trần cassette, âm trần nối ống gió phù hợp từng kiểu nội thất_




*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư vì sao là hiệu quả nhất?*





Máy lạnh multi là hệ thống máy lạnh 1 dàn nóng kết nối từ 2 – 6 dàn lạnh, giúp tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng ngoài ban công tối thiểu nhất.
Tích hợp công nghệ Inverter giúp giảm tối đa điện năng tiêu thụ của máy đến 30%.
Giảm thiểu tối đa diện tích đặt dàn nóng.
Dàn lạnh đa lựa chọn, không áp đặt hay quy củ về bất kì một loại mặt nạ nào, bạn có thể tự do lựa chọn giữa: dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần hay dàn lạnh giấu trần, tùy thuộc vào đặc điểm của không gian.
Phù hợp với căn hộ có từ 3 phòng trở lên cần lắp máy lạnh.
Hệ thống máy lạnh multi thường hoạt động độc lập, tức là mỗi dàn lạnh sẽ có 1 remote riêng.
Chi phí ban đầu hơi cao nhưng rất tiện lợi về sau.
Bảo trì cũng dễ dàng, không quá khó mà cũng không tốn nhiều thời gian.



*Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư.*





Do là một hệ thống máy lạnh kết nối cùng lúc nhiều dàn lạnh với nhau, nhưng chỉ có duy nhất một dàn nóng đặt ngoài trời, vì thế, việc thiết kế, lắp đặt đường ống đồng, ống nước và các vật dụng khác là rất phức tạp.
Chi phí đầu tư cao hơn rất nhiều.
Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.










_Hình ảnh được chụp thực tế 1 căn hộ chung cư được được lắp đặt 3 dàn lạnh multi khác nhau_




*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*




Hiện nay, thị trường chủ yếu tập trung phân phối vào 3 hãng máy lạnh multi cho chung cư chính. Vì đây là một sản phẩm có thể nói là vô cùng phức tạp trong việc sản xuất, cho nên, chỉ có những thương hiệu thực sự chất lượng mới đủ khả năng để phân phối dòng máy lạnh này.






*Máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh giấu trần Daikin.*





Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 4.0hp.





Điểm nổi bật: Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất dàn lạnh, nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, Daikin cho phép bạn lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh là 8.0hp, tuy nhiên, khi tất cả cùng hoạt động, hiệu suất làm lạnh chỉ đạt 80%.
Điểm hạn chế: Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng, giá thành khá cao.





*Máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh giấu trần Mitsubishi Heavy.*





Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.0hp.





Điểm nổi bật: Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, cho phép kết nối đến 6 dàn lạnh (những thương hiệu khác chỉ là 4), hoạt động bền bỉ, ít tình trạng xảy ra hư hỏng.
Điểm hạn chế: Không đẩy mạnh marketing nên được ít khách hàng để ý.





*Máy lạnh multi dàn lạnh giấu trần LG.*





Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.





Điểm nổi bật: Thiết kế tinh tế, vẻ ngoài đẹp, giá thành rẻ rất nhiều so với 2 thương hiệu trên.
Điểm hạn chế: Chất lượng sẽ không thể bằng được như Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy.



*Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu nào để thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư?*




Tùy vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian chung cư và điều kiện chi trả của mỗi người mà sẽ có những sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Vì thế, không thể nói chính xác được đâu mới là thương hiệu tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất với bạn để thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư, tất cả còn cần phải dựa vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau để đánh giá và đưa ra lời khuyên cụ thể cho từng người.











_Hình ảnh dàn nóng và dàn lạnh treo tường multi_




*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI NÊN CHỌN DÀN LẠNH NÀO?*




Dàn lạnh của máy lạnh multi rất đa dạng, đó có thể là dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần hoặc dàn lạnh giấu trần.






Dàn lạnh treo tường với thiết kế đơn giản, dễ dàng lắp đặt và gắn lên tường nhà, chế độ thổi gió cũng nhẹ nhàng, giá cả phải chăng, thích hợp cho không gian phòng ngủ.
Dàn lạnh âm trần mang đến vẻ thẩm mỹ vừa vặn với thiết kế vuông vắn, khả năng làm lạnh đều hơn, sức gió cũng mạnh mẽ hơn, do đó, sản phẩm thường phù hợp cho phòng khách.
Dàn lạnh giấu trần lại là đỉnh cao của sự hoàn mỹ, với dàn lạnh này, bạn có thể thỏa thích sáng tạo hình dáng mặt nạ theo ý thích, sau đó, phân bổ nó ở những vị trí mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát. Sản phẩm còn có khả năng bảo vệ được sức khỏe người dùng nhờ chế độ thổi gián tiếp.



*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ NÊN*

​

Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị mà bạn đang cần để mang đến một không gian sống hoàn hảo với hệ thống máy lạnh multi cho chung cư tốt nhất. Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh multi Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, LG cùng đội ngũ chuyên thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho những công trình lớn như




*KẾT LUẬN.*




Lưu ngay lại số Holtine 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh chóng, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư chính xác và hoàn toàn miễn phí 24/7.





Một lưu ý nhỏ dành cho bạn, đó là mọi thông tịn, mức giá mà Hải Long Vân cung cấp cho bạn trong bài viết chỉ là tham khảo, tùy theo thời điểm mà giá sẽ lên hoặc xuống khác nhau. Do đó, để giữ được khuyến mãi tốt nhất về giá, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!


----------

